# Small breed puppies



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Genessee County, MI. No shipping.

Neighbor’s Pomeranian got at my Lhasa. 4 puppies born June 28, 1 girl 3 boys. Lhasa-Poms.

1 Girl, Lhasa type, dark brindle.
2 Boy, Lhasa type, red.
3 & 4 Boy, Pom type, dark brindle.

Lhasas will be 10-15 lbs when grown, Poms 8-10 lbs. Puppy and parent pics below.

I need a deposit to schedule their vet visit and will give them a bath before you pick them up.

$500 total for one puppy. $150 non-refundable deposit, receipt given, deposit is applied against total at time of pick up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am confused. $500 each for an oops?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah - for an oops, I'd go to the pound. Lots of oops of all kinds and ages there. Cheaper too.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

thats more than i get for my purebred great pyrenees!


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Mom is a double registered Lhasa. Papa is also purebred, so these are not Heinz 57 mutts.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am confused. $500 each for an oops?


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Dang, sounds like you’re robbing yourself with those prices. 😳 A papered Pyr should be getting you $1,200-1,500, easy. I know that with a papered Lhasa or similar Shih Tzu a papered pup is $1,200 average.



rbelfield said:


> thats more than i get for my purebred great pyrenees!


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

cjennmom said:


> Dang, sounds like you’re robbing yourself with those prices. 😳 A papered Pyr should be getting you $1,200-1,500, easy. I know that with a papered Lhasa or similar Shih Tzu a papered pup is $1,200 average.


im sure i could get more, but honestly, i dont think any dog is worth that much. my sister in law sold pups similiar to yours. she got 600 a piece. i could never ask that much for a dog. papered or not.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Use Puppyfind.com to reach the buyers..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I very recently had a few pups to get rid of and I was barely able to get $150 for them. And that was with shots, dewormer, and frontline


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Different areas of the country value things differently. The areas I’ve lived in, rescues and shelters charge at least $350 and up for puppies. It makes sense that home-raised pups get more.



RJ2019 said:


> I very recently had a few pups to get rid of and I was barely able to get $150 for them. And that was with shots, dewormer, and frontline


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Problem I see with our barter board is we are so spread out....its had to find buyers


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

rbelfield said:


> im sure i could get more, but honestly, i dont think any dog is worth that much. my sister in law sold pups similiar to yours. she got 600 a piece. i could never ask that much for a dog. papered or not.


Dogs are cheap in this area. i got my two Great Pyrenes pups for $50. Other guard Dogs (Free) from People that didn't want their guard Dogs as they were moving to the City. My Great Pyrenes live with my stock and protect the Cattle, Pigs, etc.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

i get 350 for my pyrs. I have no trouble selling them for that. but i would never ask more. i feel like the people who buy my dogs are trying to make a living and i wouldnt want to be gouging them for something that doesnt cost me much at all. its sometimes hard to get an adult pyr from someone and try to integrate it to your herd. i probably wouldnt ever get one from a shelter and expect it to be a solid LGD.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

cjennmom said:


> Mom is a double registered Lhasa. Papa is also purebred, so these are not Heinz 57 mutts.


The fact that the parents are papered and registered, does not make the pups anything different than what they are - un-papered, unregistered oops puppies. The pound is full of un-papered, unregistered dogs...(and also un-papered purebreds) at 1/3 the price.

From where I sit, it looks like pride has gotten in the way of reality.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> The fact that the parents are papered and registered, does not make the pups anything different than what they are - un-papered, unregistered oops puppies. The pound is full of un-papered, unregistered dogs...(and also un-papered purebreds) at 1/3 the price.
> 
> From where I sit, it looks like pride has gotten in the way of reality.


And if the dogs haven't been health tested or carry defects like underbites, cherry eye, etc. papers are pretty worthless.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

They are called La Pom and in the right market, the op's price would be about right. Cuteness sells.
My friend's registered mini schnauzer got in the family way at the groomer and he put them up for sale for a few hundred dollars. Buyers paid about double what he initially thought he could get for them.

I spent a lot of time searching for a new dog and crossbreeds appeared to be popular and in my opinion expensive. Cuteness factor.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

po boy said:


> They are called La Pom and in the right market, the op's price would be about right. Cuteness sells.
> My friend's registered mini schnauzer got in the family way at the groomer and he put them up for sale for a few hundred dollars. Buyers paid about double what he initially thought he could get for them.
> 
> I spent a lot of time searching for a new dog and crossbreeds appeared to be popular and in my opinion expensive. Cuteness factor.


And for some people, ignorance factor when they buy based on looks and not health or temperament.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

cjennmom said:


> Different areas of the country value things differently. The areas I’ve lived in, rescues and shelters charge at least $350 and up for puppies. It makes sense that home-raised pups get more.





altair said:


> And for some people, ignorance factor when they buy based on looks and not health or temperament.


True.
Puppy covid sales are over. Puppy selling has crashed now that people dont have the stimulus money. Had to return to work or found with inflammation in general they are broke. I breed Brussels Griffons they sell on low end $2500 high end $4500. None of my pups are bought in my home state they go all over the country. Even have 2 in Paris. Point is people without budget limitations buy the costly dogs. But I see first hand that sales demand fell sharply in June. So that tells me the economy is bad. Even for folks that dont need to check the bank account before buying a dog.
Designer breeds like the poster is selling are always popular. Maybe because a lot if breeders dont want to waste a breeding of purebred (AKC limits amount of litters) on mixes. Anyway its a hard time to sell pups regardless of breed.. Unless its a true working dog. Dogs that are tools in your line of work are needed. Lap dogs are a want not a need.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

cjennmom said:


> Dang, sounds like you’re robbing yourself with those prices. 😳 A papered Pyr should be getting you $1,200-1,500, easy. I know that with a papered Lhasa or similar Shih Tzu a papered pup is $1,200 average.


Not in Kansas, I can get a registered one for $50 and up. Everyone has them here on the rural acreages.


----------



## Possam (11 mo ago)

rbelfield said:


> thats more than i get for my purebred great pyrenees!


I wish you were closer! Looking for a pyr in the next year or so


----------

